# Braid Contest!



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

hmm i only have one pic, and its not very good since i took it with my phone....

i guess ill enter it for best category because its not horrendous, though its not a good one.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

These braids are the worst_ not _that they don't look good, they just took far _far_ too long to do. Caleb was getting so inpatient and I was getting so tired of braiding by the end (at the top of his mane) that I just made big, fat ugly things.
















This one is the best. Fast, easy, and good looking to boot!
http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/ed66fb688874492635d21a8b43ed23b3_full.jpg


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

best braids:





























Dont have any for the worst category


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

awesome guys, girls! Keep em comingg!!

VB


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Come on people! post some pix!!! lol

VB


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

1st 2 are for best, 3rd is for worst, she shook and they all fell out


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

best braids...
(you can kinda see them...)







and his tail could go longer but i like it because its neat..







and i dont have any worst braids =(


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome!!
Moomoo, i LOVE your horses halter!!!!
Keep em cominggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VB


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Best braids:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3623/3377393525_661f95bd71_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3009/3374320221_7c27536b51_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3117/3159145545_92b4709cd3_b.jpg

Worst braids:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3385/3446921970_da839ab205_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3517/3216324343_ecbbf6b8eb_b.jpg


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Its my friends horse but i did the braids. The best i could do...Haha


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

apappylover(darylann) has some cool ones.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Domino13011 said:


> Its my friends horse but i did the braids. The best i could do...Haha


 
im stealing that horse!!!!!!!! gorgeoussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

You guys are good braiders. I wish I could do that!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

winner for best...!!








winner for worstt!!!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Ohh yay thank you (Haha go blue - thats the horse)...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This one is the best. Fast, easy, and good looking to boot!
[/quote]

Woa how did you do that?? I luv it loL!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm trying to get better with braiding.....All I can do is a continental braid lol


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Man I would love to do a braid like that, the part in the middle and it looks like it has piggy tails at the end. I LOVE IT!!!!! Did you have to stand on a bucket, haha!!


----------

